

Releasing startup soon -- Constructive criticisms needed for "buzz" page - BenVoss
http://www.coffeedig.com
HN,<p><pre><code>  I know all you guys have a short time so I’ll try to be as quick as possible.  A friend and I are going to release our startup in about two months that will be a social approach to rating, buying, sharing and collecting coffee.
</code></pre>
37signals “getting real” is a book I hold close and dear and they recommend to get out a “buzz” page to collect contacts.  So I built a simple one with a few features:<p>- Linked up to fb instead of asking for emails for social proofing and its a lot easier to “like” something than give up your email address.<p>- Showed my friends screenshots to get quotes, linked to their twitter accounts to give credibility<p>- Since its not released it hasn’t been featured in any outlets, I did however submit it to some of the leading “link dumps” and put their logos in there.  Even though being seen on digg isnt a big deal, the logos add credibility<p>- Offered incentives that will be followed up on: early adopter badges and early invites.<p>What I’d like from you guys:
1. Like it if you like coffee.  I’d be smitten.<p>2. What would you do to make a more efficient and effective buzz page to collect user bases?  What pearls of wisdom do you have to market and grow a new web app/startup?<p>3. If you are a coffee drinker, how do you think technology can be used to make your coffee experience better?  What would you really like to see in future iterations of a coffee application? (Some early requests from friends has been to add coffeehouses in the mix)
======
saracen75
Hmmm...there is no "action" that a visitor can take on your website. At least
I can see none...

And 2ndly (and I am speaking from my own perspective as a coffee lover), the
landing page, and the whole site for that matter, will do better if I see more
pictures of coffee... At least that's what I think your site focus is
on...good coffee right?

------
speakbin
I don't like the all caps text. Looks a little pixelated to me.

Also, facebook should probably be capitalized.

Good luck.

~~~
BenVoss
That's a good point. A switch in the font face could be easier to read.

------
Yoric
I'm always a bit nervous with "revolutionary". By now, it's almost a buzzword.

~~~
BenVoss
True, I felt a bit of the same. Switching to "new" may be a good idea.

